# SE QLD - Safety Day # 3 - Sunday 13th October 2013



## kayakone

I'm planning another Safety Day in mid October.

The last two were of _enormous_ benefit to _all_ attendees. You will learn a lot of valuable info to help keep you safe from injury, and also techniques for re-entries, broken paddle, injured/sick etc ... all sorts of things that could save your butt one day.

Who's in for this one?


----------



## systemtester

Keen ez. Weekends only though.


----------



## kayakone

Muzfox said:


> Depending on where/when etc I'd be very interested in this. As a newbie to Kayaking, I have practiced basic re-entry etc, but I'm sure I would learn an invaluable amount of information from a day like this. So a tentative yes from me. Is it byo yak? Obviously I would like to use my own as that is what I use
> 
> Murray


@Murray
The day (morning) will be held at a gently shelving sandy beach at Scarborough, at the north end of the Redcliffe Peninsula.
It is BYO kayak, as you own one. However, _it does not exclude those without a kayak at that stage .... there will be spare kayaks to borrow for the morning's training_.
It will be much more than an opportunity to learn valuable safety skills, as I envisage some local suppliers may also a range of kayaks to try out.

There _may_ be lunch and drinks supplied for all attendees and friends and families, provided I can arrange that again.

@Lapse
How does Sunday 13 th October sound Alex?

@systemtester
Good to see you are keen. This stuff can be a lifesaver. Sunday it is!


----------



## gbc

mmm last weekend before my annual Fraser trip - should be packing, but I neeeed to do this.
Better book me in please Trev.


----------



## kayakone

The date is SUNDAY 13th October  (regardless of weather on the day). The worse the weather, the more realistic the self rescue scenarios. (Family may want to re-consider under bad weather conditions).

Re family, the beach is good for little kids getting wet. There are extensive bike tracks in both directions. Four kilometres S there is a free public pool at Redcliffe on the foreshore (like a mini South Bank pool).

Fishing: The Scarby reefs are minutes away, and a pre training session fish is a distinct possibility for early starters.

Please bookmark this date now, and please commit on the forum, so qualified instructor numbers and lunch catering can be planned in advance. Only highly qualified sea kayak instructors will run the training (Australian Canoeing qualified). You are assured of professional level instruction dedicated to safety as the highest priority.


----------



## Foxxy

I'm in. Cheers for organising


----------



## Buck

I'm keen especially if we can have an early morning fishing session.


----------



## systemtester

I'll be there although The F1 is on at Suzuka at 4:00pm so hoping to be home in time for that.  Probably won't fish but will float around and chat to those that are.


----------



## Qyak

On ya trev, I'm in...if ya don't mind


----------



## SThomo

I'm keen. Thanks for organising


----------



## kayakone

All welcome, regardless of experience or yak type.

*You will take away life and injury saving skills.* 

It is especially good to see new members, and some novices, committing to this training. However, more experienced kayak fishos should look at doing this training too (a few already in). On previous Safety Days some experienced fishos (Nad 97; Lazybugger; DennisT; Indiedog; Action Surf, etc) have attended, and have drawn great benefits from the training.

Previous attendees, in the interest of encouraging others, ......Care to pass comments?


----------



## DennisT

Definately a worth while event.

I attended last years event - froze my nuts off, lost some sunnies - but gained so much more in return.

I highly recommend this Safety day to anyone thinking about it - regardless of experience levels ( those with a lot of experience - this is an opportunity to give back to the community by sharing your knowledge. And those with little experience - its a great way to learn as well as meet new people)

I will be attending this one for sure.

I hope to see a few familiars as well as some new faces...


----------



## Duggo

Sounds good, count me in.


----------



## Bradv

Many thanks for organizing this - please add me in too!


----------



## kayakone

Attendees to date....

Beejay (Noosa Yakkers) (Brian)
Beekeeper (Jimbo)
Bradv (Brad)
brc226 (Rob)
Cav
cjbfisher (Chris)
David73
Divins (Doug)
Duggo
DennisT (Dennis)
Isobar (Ido - also on Noosa Yakkers) + friend
jfish87
Jimmybro and Dennis
John (friend of Killer)
kingambrose (Greg)
Marlo (friend of Couta101)
Lapse (Alex) and Kirsty
LiamS + friend Rylin
nuts
Qyak
SThomo
systemtester
Teo (Matteo)
Thegaff (Adam)

Brissyfisho (all following on KFDU)
Feral 
Fleetfeet
emurano 
ikayak
J-P
Kevinnugent (Kevin) 
Kunde
Lachiemack (Lachie) 
metallica_mosher
mouse (Kym) + son?
neebs
ozjoel 
rollerboy
scatman
submdi (Mark and Juvy)

This is lifesaving info morning, but sadly is now closed to new attendees.


----------



## kayakone

Sunday 13th October is getting closer. Anyone else from the forum (or friends) want to learn some valuable safety stuff? Please, let us hear from you.

Please express your interest here soon, to assist with planning for both instructors and the catering (lunch is included)(family members can also be catered for if we know well in advance). Ensure you bookmark the date.

Also, a reminder, that there will be a variety of kayaks available to try out, after the safety training and lunch are over. These will be supplied by a number of SE Qld retailers (three big ones are coming). If you do not have a kayak and would like to attend, you are welcome to use one of the demo kayaks for the safety training.


----------



## kayakone

Lapse said:


> Hey Trev, Kirsty and I are good for the 13th!


On the list Alex. See you then, if not before.


----------



## Thegaff

Better put my name down trev.


----------



## captaincoochin

Spewing. Taking off to Fraser the day before..


----------



## mattbris10

Hi Trev, I am keen, but I cannot commit this far out due to work.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## kayakone

mattbris10 said:


> Hi Trev, I am keen, but I cannot commit this far out due to work.
> 
> Cheers
> Matt


See if you _can_ make it Matt....there is loads of valuable stuff to learn and take with you. At the end of the day you will be much safer on the water than ever before.

There _will_ be few in your position with uncertainty about their work or family etc, who cannot decide till just before the event. It _will_ be OK to turn up short notice, and there will be several demo kayaks if you're stuck in that regard.

The commercial people coming along are contributing all the gourmet food and drinks (we hope  ), so those who do know for sure are best to commit and register soon, rather than last minute. This makes the catering a lot easier for the sponsors.

Another factor in the planning is the instructor to attendee ratio. We need commitment, i.e. known numbers of attendees, to plan for this well in advance (highly qualified instructors are not in large numbers, nor instantly available).


----------



## jfish87

I'll be there with bells on (maybe not literally).


----------



## Jimmybro

Count me and my mate Dennis in, don't want to miss it!


----------



## Beekeeper

I'm in again, Trev

Jimbo


----------



## LiamS

Hi Trev,

Could you please put my name down. This sounds great.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## nuts

wow, i'm in, this sounds like a great day! i've been kayaking for about a year or so and never really thought to much about safety (grown up around the water most my life, plus am a good swimmer) which i know it sounds naive, but me been on a kayak (been boyant) i thought i would've been safer!
ps. how much is it?


----------



## wayneedden

hey trev.
great mate been wanting to do one a these..and a early fish in the morn would be a good day
i'm in
nice one

wayne


----------



## IsoBar

Great initiative, I'd be happy to join and probably drag a friend along with me.
It's a bit hard for me to schedule so far ahead, but if all goes well, we'll be there.

Cheers, Ido


----------



## kingambrose

I'm working mate, I only have the first weekend of oct off, working the next three. Would have loved to come along and meet some of you, had a paddle around Scarby and learnt some new skills. I guess I will have to make the next one if another runs.


----------



## David73

Sounds great. I'd like to come along too.

Thanks.

David.


----------



## kayakone

David73 said:


> Sounds great. I'd like to come along too.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> David.


You are on the list David. A wise decision. See you in three months.


----------



## David73

Thanks Trev. Tried a few capsize drills but that's about it. Looking forward to it.

David.


----------



## kayakone

Another couple from KFDU (husband and wife) added today. Keep 'em coming folks!

Sunday 13th October - 7.00 am at Scarborough.


----------



## kayakone

Just joined from Sydney - Wrassemagnet (Jim). Way outside of SE Qld, but you're on the list Jim (go the blues).


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Just wanted to throw my Mexican hat in the ring Trev, thanks for organising this.


----------



## Teo

Great initiative, count me in.

Thanks

Matteo


----------



## kayakone

Teo said:


> Great initiative, count me in.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matteo


On the list Matteo!


----------



## kayakone

Bump guys and gals.

If you are considering coming along, please register your interest soon, so Instructor numbers and catering can be planned for (remember- the fee for the day's training includes:



kayakone said:


> Heaps to learn, that could save your butt one day.
> 
> Free super feed and drinks.
> 
> Lots of demo kayaks to try.
> 
> Camaraderie and maybe a pre-training fish.
> 
> Good spot for kids getting wet, plus bike tracks and a free swimming pool 4 km away at Redcliffe.
> 
> What's not to like? :glad:





dennist said:


> Definitely a worth while event.
> 
> I attended last year's event - froze my nuts off, lost some sunnies - but gained so much more in return.
> 
> I highly recommend this Safety day to anyone thinking about it - regardless of experience levels (those with a lot of experience - this is an opportunity to give back to the community by sharing your knowledge. And those with little experience - it's a great way to learn, as well as meet new people)
> 
> I will be attending this one for sure.
> 
> I hope to see a few familiars as well as some new faces... :wink:


Please register now by expressing your interest on the forum. We request early expressions of interest to plan for instructors, and for catering purposes.


----------



## dru

You guys just don't realize how you you have it. Gary is one of the foremost trainers in Australia. Doesn't matter your experience you will find this day awesome!

Get on board! It's going to be big!

10/10 Trev.


----------



## bruus

I've been to one of these safety days and also did another session with Gary not long ago. I still learned more the second time around and must say Gary makes instructions very clear and easy to follow while being patient and making the whole experience very enjoyable.


----------



## kayakone

*There has been a superb response of interested persons to attend this event*.

*The intake of attendees is now closed! * (if there are exceptional circumstances please contact me ASAP by PM)

This event will be open to registration and fee payment from 5.30am till 6.30am on Sunday 13th October ($42). Registration is by cash only (no facilities for electronic/card payments).

If you are super early (way pre-first light), you might get a fishing session in pre the registration and instruction deadlines, otherwise afterwards in the pm. Lately some good sized snapper have been caught.

The thrust of the day is _your_ Safety on a fishing yak.

Be prepared to be wet, towards late morning till midday, so allow to have warm and spare dry clothing. It must be noted, that this training day will proceed regardless of weather (rain/wind).

Two commercial contributors *(Australian Kayak Specialists [AKS] [Stealth] and Adventure Outlet (Southport*), who (obviously) actively support kayaking safety, are providing:

1. Goods for sale - Please bring extra cash/plastic for this aspect (good prices).

2. Demo kayaks ( a large variety).

3. A BBQ lunch and drinks (included in the attendance fee)

See you all in a few weeks.


----------



## kayakone

*There has been a superb response of interested persons to attend this event*.

*The intake of attendees is now closed! * (if there are exceptional circumstances please contact me ASAP by PM)

*This event will be open to registration and fee payment from 5.30am till 6.30am on Sunday 13th October ($42*). Registration is by cash only (no facilities for electronic/card payments).

If you are super early (way pre-first light), you might get a fishing session in pre the registration and instruction deadlines, otherwise afterwards in the pm. Lately some good sized snapper have been caught.

The thrust of the day is _your_ Safety on a fishing yak.

Be prepared to be wet, towards late morning till midday, so allow to have warm and spare dry clothing. It must be noted, that this training day will proceed regardless of weather (rain/wind).

Two commercial contributors *(Australian Kayak Specialists [AKS] [Stealth] and Adventure Outlet (Southport*), who (obviously) actively support kayaking safety, are providing:

1. Goods for sale - Please bring extra cash/plastic for this aspect (good prices).

2. Demo kayaks ( a large variety).

3. A BBQ lunch and drinks (included in the attendance fee).

See you all in a few weeks.


----------



## Claddash

My wife and I are very new to yakking and would both love to do this. Can't commit %100 until we find a sitter for the little bloke, but VERY keen!


----------



## Claddash

Ah.... Never mind  just saw its closed. Next time!


----------



## kayakone

It is 5.5 weeks to go.

Forty-three keen attendees, ranging in experience from novice through to some experienced yak fishos. Lots of instructors to match. *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists *are coming, and supporting this safety event with:

morning tea,

a super lunch,

demo kayaks,

and great gear for sale.

What's not to like?


----------



## kayakone

ALL ATTENDEES:

Programme for the day.

Please note: 
This event will proceed regardless of weather (unless there is a cyclone or a destructive thunderstorm forecast). Strong winds and/or rain will not be grounds for postponing this event). If the weather is bad, come prepared clothing-wise, and bring some spare clothing - (two sets thereof), so you are dry and warm (from 6.30 - 11.15 am), until the WET EXERCISES (11.15 am - 12.45 pm).

Come early for a fish if you want to: First hint of light is around 4.10 am, sunrise at 5.14 am. The reefs are 15 minutes paddle away from the beach (to the east)....alternatively stay late for a fish. If you select the early option, you will need to be on the water by about 4.00 am, as there are deadlines for having your kayak and gear ready at 6.45 am....further, on fishing, see dot point 14 below. If possible, allow most of the day - there is a lot to cover.

1. *5.30 - 6.30 am *

Registering and payment of Safety Day training day fee.

2a. *5.55 am *

Brekkie at *Reef Point Café * - if you like (best to book a day or two ahead if you are keen for this, by phoning 3045 0604).

Menu:

* Reef Point big brekkie- 2 x crispy bacon, eggs, grilled tomato, sautéed mushrooms, 2 x chipolatas, 2 x hash browns & soft toast - it's huge!! - $ 19

* Lambs fry and crispy bacon - tender lambs fry with grilled tomato, lots of rich gravy & soft toast - $ 18

* Bacon & eggs served with panini toast - $ 12

* Eggs as you like them on panini toast (poached, fried or ( scrambled = +$1) - $ 9

*Mushrooms on Panini toast - finished with sweet balsamic, spinach, grilled tomato & fetta - $ 14

* All served including a tea or coffee of your choice.

2. *6.45 am *

Deadline for all kayaks on the beach ready to go.

3. *6.55 am*

Welcome and introduction - outline of general format by Trev (kayakone).

4. *7.00 - 9.00 am*

*Gary Forrest *- Formal instruction on Safety aspects of kayaking (too many to list here), and paddling techniques, including:

A. forward paddling technique.

B. reverse and sweep strokes

C. towing a disabled kayak

5. approx. *9.00 - 9.30 am *

Morning tea/coffee break supplied by *Adventure Outlet* and *Australian Kayak Specialists *(AKS).

6. *9.30 am*

Practice point # 4 content on the water in groups of up to 7 total.

7. *10.30 am*

Debrief of #6, followed by brief on beach launching and landing techniques.

8. *11.00am - 11.15am*

Brief (on beach) of WET exercises:

A 
* can you unhook that lure that's caught on the front/rear of your yak?
* can you sit side saddle? 
* can you reach right around behind you and get the spare rod?
* how far can you lean to one side without capsize?

B. Falling off and re-entry - with and without a tape stirrup.

C. Falling off and kayak capsize and re-entry.

D. Falling off and waiting till wind blows kayak away, before attempting to swim for it...Re-entry.

E. At this point in the exercises, all to form a circle around Trev. Trev will fall off, with rods and lines deployed, possibly get entanglement, and whatever. The aim of this exercise is to duplicate the real world of falling off/capsizing a fishing kayak. Discuss procedures before re-entry (housework - getting rid of impediments/dangers to successful re-entry, such as gaff leash in the way; line/leash entanglement).....aka 'reality bites'.

F. Safe landing of a fish (time permitting).

9. *11.15 - 12.45 pm *

WET exercises, including all of A - F above.

10. *1.00 pm *

Debrief of WET exercises

11. *1.30 pm *

Super Lunch and drinks provided by supplied by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists * (AKS).

12. Post lunch: - Gary will demonstrate some gear/kit supplied by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists * (AKS), being _the sponsors of the Safety Day_.

13. Demo kayaks available for an hour or two from *Adventure Outlet* and *Australian Kayak Specialists *, and gear for sale (plastic is okay).

14. Fishing anyone? The reefs are 15 minutes paddling away. (dinner is not provided....you have to catch it!)


----------



## kayakone

This Safety Day is possible _only_ because of the generous support from the sponsors, being *Adventure Outlet* and *Australian Kayak Specialists *.

They are:

1. providing food and drinks

2. bringing kayaks (some demo kayaks)

3. some gear for sale (some being kayak safety related).

Please support them both at their retail outlets, and on the Safety Day.


----------



## Bradv

The program looks excellent!

Now we know what & when, could you please let us know an exact where? I know it's Scarborough, but as I rarely travel far on the northside of Brissie, a specific street address/park name/GPS co-ords etc. for the meet would be much appreciated. I see from Google maps there's a few parks there surrounding that cafe, so I'd rather not have to drive around them all when arriving that early in the morning ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## kayakone

ALL ATTENDEES:

The address is: Carpark to the left off Reef Point Esplanade, Scarborough. Note, all parking from the middle of the carpark to the Western end. *NO PARKING close* to Reef Point Cafe. There will be four carparks reserved for those with trailers (allowing splitting).
Overflow parking in Reef Point Esplanade, and the carpark for the Scarborough Boat Harbour (a short concrete path joins this parking area to the one adjacent the event).

The event will be held on the beach west of where 'the Spit' joins the beach, unless there is an E - SE wind blowing, in which case we can spread out a bit more (parachute landing zone near 'the Spit' in NE - N winds). This is the northern most beach at Scarborough.

https://maps.google.com/maps/empw?url=h ... mbed&hl=en


----------



## Buck

Unfortunately I will have to pull out of this event. 
I was really looking forward to it but I have been rosted on to the VMR for that day. 
I am more than happy to still pay for my position if no one else can fill it.


----------



## kayakone

ALL ATTENDEES: (Please disregard the environment and print) 

*PROGRAMME: KAYAK SAFETY DAY *(sponsored by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists*)

*1.* *5.30 - 6.30 am *- Registering and payment of Safety Day training fee ($ 42 cash only).

*(2a). 5.55 - 6.25 am *(latest ordering time) - Brekkie at *Reef Point Café * - if you like (best to book a day or two ahead, by phoning 3045 0604 - see previous post for menu).

*2.* *6.45 am*  - Deadline for all kayaks on the beach ready to go.

*3. 6.55 am *- Welcome and introduction - outline of general format by Trev (kayakone).

*4.* *7.00 - 9.00 am * - Gary Forrest: Formal instruction on safety aspects of kayaking, paddling techniques, etc., including:

A. Kayak fit out, and differing kayak types / Gear - essentials, and extra toys

B. Winds - current, beach conditions, swell, seas

C. Safety gear on board and cold water (anything under 26 C) rescue and risk management

D. Getting home without a paddle (or mirage drive)

E. Weather reading (trip planning / early am assessment from internet / at launch assessment of actual weather conditions

F. Forward paddling technique / reverse and sweep strokes / towing a disabled kayak

*5.* * 9.00 - 9.20 a*m - Morning tea/coffee break (by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists*) )

*6.* *9.20 - 10.30 am * - Practice point 4 content (mainly F) on the water in groups of up to 7 total .

*7. 10.30 am - 11.00 am *- Debrief of point 6, followed by instruction on beach launching and landing techniques.

*8.* *11.00 - 11.30 am *- Brief (on the beach) of WET  exercises:

A. Kayak stability (knowing your limits) * can you unhook that lure that's caught on the front/rear of your yak? / * can you sit side saddle? / * can you reach right around behind you and get the spare rod? / * how far can you lean to one side without capsize?

B. Falling off and re-entry: Safety techniques such as re-entry - without and with a tape stirrup / kayak capsize and re-entry / off kayak, but waiting till wind blows kayak away, before attempting to swim for it&#8230;re-entry.

C. At this point in the exercises, all to form a circle around Trev. Trev will fall off, with rods and lines deployed, possibly get entanglement, and whatever&#8230;. The aim of this exercise is to duplicate the real world of falling off/capsizing a fishing kayak. Discuss procedures before re-entry (housework - getting rid of impediments/dangers to successful re-entry, such as gaff leash in the way; line/leash entanglement).....aka 'reality bites'.

D. Safe landing of a fish (time permitting).

*9. * *11.15 am - 12.45 pm *- WET exercises, including all of A - D above. *Warning* - wet & cold for 1.5 hours! Dress accordingly.

*10. 1.00 - 1.30 pm* - Debrief of WET exercises
*
11.* *1.30 pm *- Super Lunch and drinks (supplied by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists*) - sponsors)

*12.* Post lunch: - Gary will demonstrate some gear/kit supplied by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists*) .

*13.* Demo kayaks session and gear for sale.


----------



## kayakone

Lapse said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> C. At this point in the exercises, all to form a circle around Trev. Trev will fall off, with rods and lines deployed, possibly get entanglement, and whatever&#8230;. The aim of this exercise is to duplicate the real world of falling off/capsizing a fishing kayak. Discuss procedures before re-entry (housework - getting rid of impediments/dangers to successful re-entry, such as gaff leash in the way; line/leash entanglement).....aka 'reality bites'.
> 
> D. Safe landing of a fish (time permitting).
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to try to hook and land you trev?
> 
> Thanks for organising all this, looks like it will be a good day!
> 
> Any particular gear we should be bringing that would be out of the ordinary?
Click to expand...

Alex

Do we have to try to hook and land you trev? 
No, but if I am badly entangled, and drowning, please rescue me. I don't want to miss lunch. :lol:

Any particular gear we should be bringing that would be out of the ordinary? 
Bare kayaks and a paddle only for the WET exercises, plus the WET gear. It is important to be warm and windproof while doing these exercises.

Spare dry clothes X 2 sets

Apart from the entry fee, bring _extra cash and/or plastic _for gear sales.

Fishing gear if staying late.


----------



## Foxxy

Hi Trev. Not sure if you got my Pm.. I have been invited to a wedding and I just can't see saying I have to kayaking going down too well! So my spot is free. I'd love for someone to take it rather than leave the event a little short handed. I'm gutted I can't go. Trev, u are the man for organising this, thanks for contributing so much time and effort.


----------



## kayakone

Foxxy said:


> Hi Trev. Not sure if you got my Pm.. I have been invited to a wedding and I just can't see saying I have to kayaking going down too well! So my spot is free. I'd love for someone to take it rather than leave the event a little short handed. I'm gutted I can't go. Trev, u are the man for organising this, thanks for contributing so much time and effort.


Noted Tom.


----------



## kayakone

Following a few "cannot now come along", the intake is open again.

Here's your chance.............


----------



## LiamS

Awesome. I'll book another spot then please. A mate of mine named Rylin would like to come. Thanks.


----------



## kayakone

LiamS said:


> Awesome. I'll book another spot then please. A mate of mine named Rylin would like to come. Thanks.


Done Liam. Rylin is on the list of attendees.

Last chance folks! Room for two more....

Express intention to come, now, or miss out.


----------



## killer

Hey Trev, 
That bloke I was telling you about ( John ) , he' s keen so put him down on the list.

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## kayakone

killer said:


> Hey Trev,
> That bloke I was telling you about ( John ) , he' s keen so put him down on the list.
> 
> Cheers
> Ron.


John is in!


----------



## divins

If there is still a spot left I would love to be part of this day, I am relatively new to kayaking having purchased a tarpon 120 last Christmas with little time spent on the water due to work commitments - and new to QLD, been here 4 months now. So this day would be doubly beneficial in trying a new fishing spot and learning how to stay safe

Regards

Doug


----------



## kayakone

divins said:


> If there is still a spot left I would love to be part of this day, I am relatively new to kayaking having purchased a tarpon 120 last Christmas with little time spent on the water due to work commitments - and new to QLD, been here 4 months now. So this day would be doubly beneficial in trying a new fishing spot and learning how to stay safe
> 
> Regards
> 
> Doug


Doug, 
You are in by a whisker. On the list mate, and a wise decision.


----------



## divins

excellent, thank you - I am looking forward to meeting everyone and learning some new skills on the day


----------



## Claddash

Trev, I'm really sorry mate, but I now have to work the weekend of the safety course. Totally bummed, was really looking forward to meeting everyone and learning some new skills. My wife will now also be looking after our son. I'm sorry to leave you in the lurch. If noone wants our spots, I'm still happy to pay the fee so that your calculations aren't put out. Thanks so much for organising. I feel awful that we can't make it. Will defiantly keep my eyes peeled for the next one. If I I ish early enough, I might still pop down just to meet you all. Cheers


----------



## kayakone

Last chance folks! 

Room for two more only...

Express intention to come, now, or miss out.


----------



## kayakone

One more from KFDU just joined, so room for one more only folks......

Get in quick!


----------



## kayakone

Here's what we're in for, if it blows 40 knots... :lol:

Just kidding....no cancellations please at this stage!  The video _does_ show the very high levels of skill that can be obtained by both skills training theory, and practice on the water, i.e. the _real_ world. And that is what we're doing in 2 weeks, hopefully without the 40 knots.


----------



## kayakone

Just over a week to go guys and gals.

It is a very busy programme, so please make sure you are on time.

In this regard, note the _*printable programme below*_:

ALL ATTENDEES: (Please disregard the environment and print) 

*PROGRAMME: KAYAK SAFETY DAY *(sponsored by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists*)

*1.* *5.30 - 6.30 am *- Registering and payment of Safety Day training fee ($ 42 cash only).

*(2a). 5.55 - 6.25 am *(latest ordering time) - Brekkie at *Reef Point Café * - if you like (best to book a day or two ahead, by phoning 3045 0604 - see previous post for menu).

*2.* *6.45 am*  - Deadline for all kayaks on the beach ready to go.

*3. 6.55 am *- Welcome and introduction - outline of general format by Trev (kayakone).

*4.* *7.00 - 9.00 am * - Gary Forrest: Formal instruction on safety aspects of kayaking, paddling techniques, etc., including:

A. Kayak fit out, and differing kayak types / Gear - essentials, and extra toys

B. Winds - current, beach conditions, swell, seas

C. Safety gear on board and cold water (anything under 26 C) rescue and risk management

D. Getting home without a paddle (or mirage drive)

E. Weather reading (trip planning / early am assessment from internet / at launch assessment of actual weather conditions

F. Forward paddling technique / reverse and sweep strokes / towing a disabled kayak

*5.* * 9.00 - 9.20 a*m - Morning tea/coffee break (by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists*) )

*6.* *9.20 - 10.30 am * - Practice point 4 content (mainly F) on the water in groups of up to 7 total .

*7. 10.30 am - 11.00 am *- Debrief of point 6, followed by instruction on beach launching and landing techniques.

*8.* *11.00 - 11.30 am *- Brief (on the beach) of WET  exercises:

A. Kayak stability (knowing your limits) * can you unhook that lure that's caught on the front/rear of your yak? / * can you sit side saddle? / * can you reach right around behind you and get the spare rod? / * how far can you lean to one side without capsize?

B. Falling off and re-entry: Safety techniques such as re-entry - without and with a tape stirrup / kayak capsize and re-entry / off kayak, but waiting till wind blows kayak away, before attempting to swim for it&#8230;re-entry.

C. At this point in the exercises, all to form a circle around Trev. Trev will fall off, with rods and lines deployed, possibly get entanglement, and whatever&#8230;. The aim of this exercise is to duplicate the real world of falling off/capsizing a fishing kayak. Discuss procedures before re-entry (housework - getting rid of impediments/dangers to successful re-entry, such as gaff leash in the way; line/leash entanglement).....aka 'reality bites'.

D. Safe landing of a fish (time permitting).

*9. * *11.15 am - 12.45 pm *- WET exercises, including all of A - D above. *Warning* - wet & cold for 1.5 hours! Dress accordingly.

*10. 1.00 - 1.30 pm* - Debrief of WET exercises
*
11.* *1.30 pm *- Super Lunch and drinks (supplied by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists*) - sponsors)

*12.* Post lunch: - Gary will demonstrate some gear/kit supplied by *Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists*) .

*13.* Demo kayaks session and gear for sale.[/quote]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please also note the weather warning, and the local café menu and the need to pre-book, if you require this:

ALL ATTENDEES:

Please note: 
This event will proceed regardless of weather (unless there is a cyclone or a destructive thunderstorm forecast). *Strong winds and/or rain will not be grounds for postponing this event*. If the weather is bad, come prepared clothing-wise, and bring some spare clothing - (two sets thereof), so you are dry and warm (from 6.30 - 11.15 am), until the WET EXERCISES (11.15 am - 12.45 pm).

Come early for a fish if you want to (but later in the day is more practical): 
First hint of light is around 4.10 am, sunrise at 5.14 am. The reefs are 15 minutes paddle away from the beach (to the east)....alternatively stay late for a fish. If you select the early option, you will need to be on the water by about 4.00 am, as there are deadlines for having your kayak and gear ready at 6.45 am. If possible, allow most of the day - there is a lot to cover.

1. *5.30 - 6.30 am *

Registering and payment of Safety Day training day fee.

2a. *5.55 am *

Brekkie at *Reef Point Café * - if you like (best to book a day or two ahead if you are keen for this, by phoning 3045 0604).

Menu:

* Reef Point big brekkie- 2 x crispy bacon, eggs, grilled tomato, sautéed mushrooms, 2 x chipolatas, 2 x hash browns & soft toast - it's huge!! - $ 19

* Lambs fry and crispy bacon - tender lambs fry with grilled tomato, lots of rich gravy & soft toast - $ 18

* Bacon & eggs served with panini toast - $ 12

* Eggs as you like them on panini toast (poached, fried or ( scrambled = +$1) - $ 9

*Mushrooms on Panini toast - finished with sweet balsamic, spinach, grilled tomato & fetta -  $ 14

* All served including a tea or coffee of your choice.

You ought to bring at least two spare changes of clothes.

The registration fee of $ 42 has to be paid in cash (no card/plastic facilities available, but it can be paid directly to me by PM ahead - PM for bank details, and that will reduce workloads for me on the day). I will have quite a few low cost safety items available for sale on the day, so please bring some extra cash (whistles, safety knives, dive knives in locking scabbard - leg mounted). These items are in the $ 20 - $30 price range, again cash only for these basic safety items.

*Adventure Outlet *and *Australian Kayak Specialists *(AKS) will have some well priced gear available, as well as kayaks, and this can be purchased by plastic/cards. These retailers have helped to make this possible, so please support them. They are providing morning tea and lunch. Don't forget their demo kayaks session after lunch ... about 2.00 pm on.


----------



## glenndini

Here are a couple of maps showing routes from the North and South. Alternates via Rothwell or Houghton Highway.


----------



## kayakone

Thanks heaps Glenn for those maps.

(Glenn is a former attendee who got heaps of useful info from _his_ attendance at an earlier safety day).


----------



## kevinnugent

Lucky I saw those maps. I'd have been down near the old pub otherwise!


----------



## kayakone

kevinnugent said:


> Lucky I saw those maps. I'd have been down near the old pub otherwise!


The pub is closed Kevin. We need to go somewhere else for a drink.


----------



## kevinnugent

My Dad just lives around the corner in Oyster Point Esp. He's always got a beer or wine handy.


----------



## kayakone

kevinnugent said:


> My Dad just lives around the corner in Oyster Point Esp. He's always got a beer or wine handy.


Make that 50 beers, please, and some reds & whites.


----------



## kayakone

Six days to go. Print programme below....

KAYAK SAFETY DAY (sponsored by Adventure Outlet and Australian Kayak Specialists) - PROGRAMME
1. 5.30 - 6.30 am - Registering and payment of Safety Day training day fee. 
(2a). 5.55 - 6.20 am (latest ordering time) - Brekkie at *Reef Point Café * - if you like (best to book a day or two ahead if you are keen for this, by phoning 3045 0604). 
2. 6.45 am - Deadline for all kayaks on the beach ready to go. Group photos.
3. 6.55 am - Welcome and introduction - outline of general format by Trev (kayakone).
4. 7.00 - 9.00 am - Gary Forrest: Formal instruction on safety aspects of kayaking, paddling techniques, etc., including: 
A. Kayak fit out, and differing kayak types / Gear - essentials, and extra toys 
B. Winds - current, beach conditions, swell, seas
C. Safety gear on board and cold water rescue (anything under 26 C) and risk management
D. Weather reading (trip planning / just prior to launching / on beach assessment
E. Forward paddling technique / reverse and sweep strokes / towing a disabled kayak
5. approx. 9.00 - 9.30 am - Morning tea/coffee break (by Adventure Outlet & Australian Kayak Specialists)
6. 9.30 - 10.30 am - Practice point # 4 content on the water in groups of up to 7 total.
7. 10.30 am - 11.00 am - Debrief of #6, followed by instruction on beach launching and landing techniques.
8. 11.00 - 11.30 am - Brief (on the beach) WET exercises: 
A * can you unhook that lure that's caught on the front/rear of your yak? / * can you sit side saddle? / * can you reach right around behind you and get the spare rod? / * how far can you lean to one side without capsize? 
B. Falling off and re-entry: 
Without and with a tape stirrup / now practice kayak capsize and re-entry / off kayak, but waiting till wind blows kayak away, before attempting to swim for it&#8230;re-entry. 
C. At this point in the exercises, all to form a circle around Trev. Trev will fall off, with rods and lines deployed, possibly get entanglement, and whatever&#8230;. The aim of this exercise is to duplicate the real world of falling off/capsizing a fishing kayak. Discuss procedures before re-entry (housework - getting rid of impediments/dangers to successful re-entry, such as gaff leash in the way; line/leash entanglement).....aka 'reality bites'.
D. Safe landing of a fish (time permitting).
9. 11.15 - 12.45 pm - WET exercises, including all of A - D above. 
10. 1.00 pm - 1.30 am - Debrief of WET exercises
11. 1.30 pm - Super Lunch and drinks (supplied by Adventure Outlet and Australian Kayak Specialists - sponsors) 
12. Post lunch: - Gary will demonstrate some gear/kit supplied by the AO and AKS.
13. Demo kayaks session, followed by, anyone for a fish&#8230;?


----------



## kayakone




----------



## kayakone

All ATTENDEES:

Please read the entire thread, noting the programme (pre-print one). Google Maps on page 4.

Important things for you to consider are:

1. NO PARKING near the Reef Point Café.

* Come to the Middle/Western end of the carpark. 
* If the carpark is full, unload here and park in Reef Point Esplanade, the Scarborough Boat Harbour _car only _parking areas, Bird of Passage Parade (Morgans), or Thurecht Pde. 
* Kayaks must NOT be placed close to where 'the Spit' joins the beach i.e. within 50 metres west of Jamieson Park. With the prediction of northerlies, this is a _parachute drop zone _ from very early on. 
* A line of witches hats will mark the eastern limit for parking your kayak. Also, no walking in this area!

2. Registration and fee payment from 5.15 am - 6.45 am. - $ 42 (if you haven't already paid) (includes morning tea and lunch). PM for pre-payment details - this makes our job easier.

3. Bring some extra cash for low cost safety items (about 6 in no., including whistles, hooters, floating safety knives, safety knives (recessed blade), ranging in price from $ 8 - $ 35), and _some very cheap brand new lures_. *Adventure Outlet * and *Australian Kayak Specialists* will have a number of other items, some safety related, and discounted kayaks and other gear - they are set up to take plastic.

4. If you wish to buy brekky at the Reef Point Café, book a slot by Friday please (30450604). You can order your brekky at 5.55 am, latest order being 6.20 am.

5. Kayaks on the beach ready to go by 6.45 am.

6. You must have a properly fitting Personal Flotation Device (PFD).

7. Bring two spare changes of clothing as you _may_ get wet in the stroke practice session starting at 9.30 am.

8. You will definitely be wet for 1.5 hours in the WET exercises starting 11.15 am, and it is likely to be windy. Wear normal paddling clothing, plus what you need to stay warm during repeated dunkings.

9. After lunch, check out AO and AKS specials, and you are welcome to try their demo kayaks.

See you all Sunday very early.


----------



## kayakone

Someone just asked a valid question which I may have overlooked.

All the exercises on the water will be in bare kayaks - _*NO fishing gear.*_ I will do a capsize with rods and lines, possibly resulting in entanglement, i.e. real life.


----------



## jfish87

sorry for the short notice, but I can't make it on Sunday. Hopefully someone can fill my spot


----------



## kayakone

All ATTENDEES:

Please read the entire thread, noting the programme (pre-print one). Google Maps on page 5.

Important things for you to consider are:

1. NO PARKING near the Reef Point Café.

* Come to the middle end of the car park to unload your yak and get it onto the beach (three ramps). Park middle to western end of car park.
* There is overflow parking on the grass near the western end of the bitumen car park. 
* Kayaks must NOT be placed close to where 'the Spit' joins the beach i.e. within 50 metres west of Jamieson Park. With the prediction of northerlies, this is a _parachute drop zone _ from very early on. 
* A line of witches hats will mark the eastern limit for parking your kayak. Also, no walking in this area!

2. Registration and fee payment from 5.15 am - 6.45 am. - $ 42 (if you haven't already paid) (includes morning tea and lunch). *PM kayakone for pre-payment details - this makes our job much easier on the morning.*. 
Bring some extra cash for low cost safety items (about 6 in no., including whistles, hooters, floating safety knives, flags, safety knives (recessed blade), ranging in price from $ 8 - $ 35), and _some very cheap brand new lures_. If you don't have any of this gear, you could easily spend up to $ 100.
*Adventure Outlet * and *Australian Kayak Specialists* *will have a number of other items, some safety related, and discounted kayaks and other gear - they are set up to take plastic.* 

4. If you wish to buy brekky at the Reef Point Café, book a slot by *Friday* please (30450604) (THAT's today folks!). You can order your brekky at 5.55 am, latest order being 6.20 am.

5. Kayaks on the beach ready to go by 6.45 am. *No fishing gear! * Paddling clothes, UV protection, hat, PFD, bare kayak and paddle only,

6. You _must _have a properly fitting Personal Flotation Device (PFD).

7. Bring two spare changes of clothing as you _may_ get wet in the stroke practice session starting at 9.30 am.

8. You will definitely be wet for 1.5 hours in the WET exercises starting 11.15 am, and it is likely to be windy. Wear normal paddling clothing, plus what you need to stay warm during repeated dunkings.

9. After lunch, check out *AO* and *AKS* specials, and you are welcome to try their demo kayaks.

10. BYO folding chair.

See you all Sunday very early.


----------



## systemtester

kayakone said:


> All ATTENDEES: Please read the entire thread, noting the programme (pre-print one). Google Maps on page 5.


If this helps any late comers (like me) then go right ahead and use it to print from. 

I've stripped everything out of this thread that is relevant but I take no responsibility for omissions etc.


----------



## kayakone

Getting in early in case we forget to mention it tomorrow. Here's one way to fall off/capsize your yak, in calmish conditions (there are plenty of other ways). Kudos to Douglas for having the courage to post it.

quote="Couta101"]

I thought that I had plenty of offshore experience....which I actually do, but it is amazing how one small un-noticed mistake can set off a chain of events, which in this case turned out to be funny but for many it many have ended very differently.

We always talk about kayak safety, and to0 many of us make excuses....I now ask all of you to re-assess how you think about what can or can't go wrong is a second!

Enough of the serious.............lets get to the funnies! :lol:

BTW, this was one of the most 'liked' posts ever, so we may assume it has helped a lot of people.





[/quote]


----------



## kayakone

kayakone said:


> Getting in early in case we forget to mention it tomorrow. Here's one way to fall off/capsize your yak, in calmish conditions (there are plenty of other ways). Kudos to Douglas for having the courage to post it.
> 
> quote="Couta101"]
> 
> I thought that I had plenty of offshore experience....which I actually do, but it is amazing how one small un-noticed mistake can set off a chain of events, which in this case turned out to be funny but for many it many have ended very differently.
> 
> We always talk about kayak safety, and too many of us make excuses....I now ask all of you to re-assess how you think about what can or can't go wrong is a second!
> 
> Enough of the serious.............lets get to the funnies! :lol:


BTW, this was one of the most 'liked' posts ever, so we may assume it has helped a lot of people.


----------



## kayakone

Last time - promise!



systemtester said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> All ATTENDEES: Please read the entire thread, noting the programme (pre-print one). Google Maps on page 5.
> 
> 
> 
> If this helps any late comers (like me) then go right ahead and use it to print from.
> 
> I've stripped everything out of this thread that is relevant but I take no responsibility for omissions etc.
Click to expand...

See you all early, with fine weather and northerly winds.


----------



## kayakone

I am going to end this thread on a rather sour note. At least 17 people , who said they were definitely coming along, failed to turn up. Not acceptable.

There is an enormous amount of organising for an event like this, especially to keep it safe. I employ only highly qualified Australian Canoeing instructors, and AC set the maximum safe ratio of instructor to pupil. I had this all worked out because you said you were coming, but because you didn't show, I still had to pay for six instructors. You could have at least told me you weren't coming (I understand some things happen late notice, but 17 people short??).

I am not happy. I lost money trying to help you.

If you want the benefit of this level of instruction, you will be paying the full registration up front next time, well before the event.

BTW, you missed a great day. Those that did come, will tell their story on the reporting thread, called '*SE QLD - Safety Day # 3 - Sunday 13th October 2013 - REPORT*'.


----------

